# Protool Testversion?



## hera2006 (28 April 2007)

Hallo,

um mich ein wenig mit der Programmierung von OPs vertraut zu machen, suche ich zum Lernen eine Demoversion von Protool da wir das in ein einer Schulung auch noch verwenden.
Leider kann ich bei Siemens nichts finden, angeblich ist das Protool durch WinCC ersetzt worden.
Kann mir diesbezüglich jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke!


----------



## seeba (28 April 2007)

hera2006 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um mich ein wenig mit der Programmierung von OPs vertraut zu machen, suche ich zum Lernen eine Demoversion von Protool da wir das in ein einer Schulung auch noch verwenden.
> Leider kann ich bei Siemens nichts finden, angeblich ist das Protool durch WinCC ersetzt worden.
> ...


ProTool wird bzw. wurde in einigen Bereichen schon vollständig von WinCC flexible abgelöst. Eine "Trial Version" von WinCC flexible kannst du hier bestellen:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/support/demo-hmi-software.htm#trial-cd-wincc-flexible


----------



## hera2006 (28 April 2007)

Hallo Seeba,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Demo CD werde ich mir bestellen.
Kann man dann mit WinCC auch alle älteren OPs programmieren? 
Ist die Vorgehensweise dann identisch zu Protool?
Vorab schon mal Danke...


----------



## seeba (28 April 2007)

hera2006 schrieb:


> Hallo Seeba,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Demo CD werde ich mir bestellen.
> Kann man dann mit WinCC auch alle älteren OPs programmieren?
> ...


Die Projektierung gestaltet sich ähnlich, allerdings solltest du "ältere OPs" mal genauer definieren!


----------



## UniMog (28 April 2007)

OP3, OP7, OP15, OP17 usw. Gehen nur mit ProTool / ProTool Pro

Mit WinCC Flex kann man alle Bediengeräte die Windows CE als Betriebssystem haben projektieren.

*@ Seeba*
Die Projektierung gestaltet sich ähnlich, allerdings solltest du "ältere OPs" mal genauer definieren

Stell Dich nicht immer so doof an.

Gruß


----------



## seeba (28 April 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> OP3, OP7, OP15, OP17 usw. Gehen nur mit ProTool / ProTool Pro
> 
> Mit WinCC Flex kann man alle Bediengeräte die Windows CE als Betriebssystem haben projektieren.
> 
> ...


Was soll das?


----------



## UniMog (28 April 2007)

Du sollst dir nicht immer alles wie "Popel aus der Nase ziehen lassen"

Das war damit gemeint  

Gruß


----------



## seeba (28 April 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Du sollst dir nicht immer alles wie "Popel aus der Nase ziehen lassen"
> 
> Das war damit gemeint
> 
> Gruß


Naja ein TP170 ist ja nun auch schon "älter"...


----------



## Raabun (30 April 2007)

*noch ein wenig klugscheißen*

@UniMog,
mit WinCC flexibel kann auch die OP porgammieren die Linux oä als Betriebssystem haben. zB TP177

Protool kann auch Terminals mit WinCe programmieren (zB: das MP370). Protool kann aber die "Linux-Terminals" nicht programmieren - oder irre ich mich?


Gruß

Dirk-Uwe


----------



## Sandman (2 Mai 2007)

So jetzt mal zusammengefasst: 

*ProTool*

- *Zeilengeräte*

Zeilenorientierte Operator Panels
– OP 3
– OP 7
– OP 17
Text Displays
– TD17
C7-Geräte
– C7-621 (OP 3 mit integrierter S7-CPU)
– C7-623 (OP 5 mit integrierter S7-CPU)
– C7-624 (OP 15 mit integrierter S7-CPU)
– C7-633 (OP 7 mit integrierter S7-CPU)
– C7-634 (OP 17 mit integrierter S7-CPU)
- *Grafikgeräte*

Grafikorientierte Operator Panels
– OP 27
– OP 37
Touch Panels
– TP 27-6
– TP 27-10
– TP 37
C7-Geräte
– C7-626 (OP 25 mit integrierter S7-CPU)
- *Winbased *

Panels
– TP 170A
– TP 170B
– TP 170B Color
– TP 270 (6" und 10")
– OP 170B
– OP 270 (6" und 10")
Mobile Panels
– Mobile Panel 170
Multi Panels
– MP 270B
– MP 270B TOUCH
– MP 270
– MP 370
– MP 370 TOUCH
– MP 370 15'' TOUCH
Panel PCs
– FI 25
– FI 45
– PC 670 10’’
– PC 670 12’’
– PC 670 15’’
– PC 670 12’’ TOUCH
– PC 670 15’’ TOUCH
– PC 870 12"
– PC 870 15"
– PC 870 15" TOUCH
– PC IL 70 12" TOUCH
– PC IL 70 15" TOUCH
SINUMERIK Panels
– OP 010
– OP 012
– OP 015
SIMOTION Panels
PC
*Flexible*

- nur Winbased (bzw. linux)

OP 73
OP 73micro
OP 77A
OP 77B
TP 170A
TP 170micro
TP 170B mono
TP 170B color
OP 170B mono
Mobile Panel 170
TP 177micro
TP 177micro (Portrait)
TP 177A 6"
TP 177A 6" (Portrait)
TP 177B mono DP
TP 177B color PN/DP
OP 177B mono DP
OP 177B color PN/DP
Mobile Panel 177 DP
Mobile Panel 177 PN
OP 277 6"
TP 277 6"
MP 277 8" Touch
MP 277 8" Key
MP 277 10" Touch
MP 277 10" Key
Mobile Panel 277
TP 270 6"
TP 270 10"
OP 270 6"
OP 270 10"
MP 270 B 6" Touch
MP 270 B 10" Key
MP 270 B 10" Touch
MP 370 12" Key
MP 370 12" Touch
MP 370 15" Touch
C7-635 6" Key
C7-635 6" Touch
C7-636 6" Key
C7-636 10" Touch

WinCC flexible Runtime 
PC IL 70 12'' Touch
PC IL 70 15'' Touch
PC IL 77 12'' Touch
PC IL 77 15'' Touch
PC IL 77 19'' Touch
PC IL 77 12'' Key
PC IL 77 15'' Key
PC 670 10'' Key
PC 670 12'' Key
PC 670 12'' Touch
PC 670 15'' Key
PC 670 15'' Touch
PC 677 12'' Key
PC 677 12'' Touch
PC 677 15'' Key
PC 677 15'' Touch
PC 677 19'' Touch
PC 870 12'' Key
PC 870 15'' Key
PC 870 15'' Touch
PC 877 12'' Key
PC 877 15'' Key
PC 877 15'' Touch
PC 877 19'' Touch


----------



## hera2006 (2 Mai 2007)

Danke für die sehr umfangreiche Aufstellung der Möglichkeiten. Jetzt habe ich ein wenig Überblick und kann mich daran orientieren.

Mit freundlichen Gruß


----------

